# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Girls with Attitude

## manni9

They smile when they want to scream. 

They sing when they want to cry. 

They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous. 

They fight for what they believe in. 

They stand up for injustice. 

They don't take "no" for an answer when they believe there is a better solution. 

They go without new shoes so their children can have them. 

They go to the doctor with a frightened friend. 

They love unconditionally. 

They cry when their children excel and cheer when their friends get awards. 

They are happy when they hear about a birth or a new marriage. 

Their hearts break when a friend dies. 

They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left. 

They know that a hug and a kiss can heal a broken heart. 

Women come in all SIZES, in all colors 

They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you. 

The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin! 

Women do more than just give birth. 

They bring joy and hope. 

They give compassion and ideals. 

They give moral support to their family and friends. 

Women have a lot to say and a lot to give.

----------


## Endurer

true, thanks for sharing manni, I wonder if you met any such a girl.

----------


## manni9

off course,i think almost all the girls have these qualities  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

not all, as far as my experiences are concerned.

----------


## manni9

hmmmm;
what should i say  :Big Grin: 
i had diff. experiences  :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

perhaps :wink:

----------


## manni9

:Big Grin:

----------


## Payal

lol you guys are cheap lol

----------


## manni9

We Know :P

----------


## zeeast

:x who said that girls are not like that........:x :x :x

----------


## Endurer

like what?

----------


## Sporadic

hai payal welcome back
please to see u agian here at DT, where have u been

@Manni aap to aisay larkion kay attitude kay baray mein baat kartay ho jaisay aap bohat experienced ho ya aap khudh larki ho 

Whatever it is nice thanx for sharing

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> @Manni aap to aisay larkion kay attitude kay baray mein baat kartay ho jaisay aap bohat experienced ho ya aap khudh larki ho 
> 
> Whatever it is nice thanx for sharing


Thnx For liking,Xperince tou hea,lekin us ke liye Lardki hoona zaroori thordi hea :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

manni khud to larki nahi, per iske pass experience bohat hai :wink: kiun manni, our love-doctor  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

True  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

right adeel
hehehehhehe

----------


## manni9

Me Love Doctor nahi,bulke main tou kud LAve Patient hoon,Aur Muze ki baath mujhe aae din new new Bimariyan hooti rehtti hain :P

----------


## Sporadic

oye itnay bhi love kay patient na bano, roz roz beemar paro gay to jald hi Allah ko pyare ho jao gay, Aur seriously love karna seekho

----------


## manni9

hehehe,
Well jub Time aae ga tou seriouse bhi ho jaen ge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

:Smile:  
Amazing Discussion :P;

----------


## johnny_bmw

there no possible way to describe people  :Big Grin:  
everyone has different opinions,ways of living ect ect.  :Big Grin:  
thats what gives us our identity (being different)
maybe some people are like that.
but not most people.
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
if anything.........................
women are happy when there happy
women are sad when there sad
and women are all beautifull :givefl; :mrgreen:
can anyone honestly dissagree with me :mrgreen: :1cool;

----------


## manni9

> and women are all beautifull :givefl;  :mrgreen:
> can anyone honestly dissagree with me :mrgreen:  :1cool;


I totally Agree with you here :wink:

----------


## Endurer

i dont..  :Frown: 

cuz girls are more beautiful :P

----------


## manni9

> i dont.. 
> 
> cuz girls are more beautiful :P


I meant all the Femals  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

manni.. how`bout these FEMALES  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

yar adeel . . u sure attitude wali larkiyan aisi hoti . .. kuch hoti hain jin per ye acha bhi lagta lol u no who am talkin abut lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  wo bhi aisi kya :angry: ... .:@>....

----------


## manni9

> manni.. how`bout these FEMALES



:blush:  :blush:  :blush:

----------


## Endurer

lol  :Big Grin:  tanhai :x  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

kyun kya huwa inhe
itnni Pyari tou hain

----------


## Endurer

:Embarrassment: 

manni kabhi dictionary khol ker pyari ka matlab dekha ^o)

----------


## Majid

haan...maani bhai first one k looks per marthay hain...and secod one ki smiles per  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

aur 3rd one ki aadaon per  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

such a weird threesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> lol  tanhai :x



Haan JJ lol .. ki gaal hai .. unhain bula don kya ..:P :whistle;

----------


## Roshni

> They smile when they want to scream. 
> 
> They sing when they want to cry. 
> 
> They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous. 
> 
> They fight for what they believe in. 
> 
> They stand up for injustice. 
> ...


that is just sooooooo true :ye;

----------


## Qambar

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Sep 06, 2005 12:13 pm
> 
> lol  tanhai :x 
> 
> 
> 
> Haan JJ lol .. ki gaal hai .. unhain bula don kya ..:P  :whistle;


bilkul bulain hum bhi daikhain gay woh kia cheez hai :x

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ 7th September 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Sep 06, 2005 12:13 pm
> 
> ...


Qambar, JJ koi cheez hai? :ang9:

----------


## khawab

They smile when they want to scream. 

They sing when they want to cry. 

manni bhai ab aisa bhi kuch nahin hai haan :rnop:

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by faisal_izhaar @ Fri Aug 26, 2005 3:15 pm
> 
> @Manni aap to aisay larkion kay attitude kay baray mein baat kartay ho jaisay aap bohat experienced ho ya aap khudh larki ho 
> 
> Whatever it is nice thanx for sharing
> 
> 
> Thnx For liking,Xperince tou hea,lekin us ke liye Lardki hoona zaroori thordi hea  :whistle;


jhoot mat bolo ap..agar apke pas larki nahi hai to phir kisi b lark pas girl freind nahio ho sakti  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

huh syeda yeh kis ko itni zor zor se daant rahi ho dekho poora muhalla jaag gaya hai :P

----------


## Qambar

manni becharay ki shamat aai ho gi
lol

----------


## khawab

hahaha haan waqai

----------


## khawab

hahaha haan waqai

----------


## Qambar

tou is main hasnay wali konsi baat hai
lolz

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Aug 26, 2005 6:57 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by faisal_izhaar @ Fri Aug 26, 2005 3:15 pm
> 
> ...


Well lardkian mujhe apni soorat dikhana pasand nahi kertin,mujh say milnay aa nahi saktin aur aap keh rahi hain ke me not Single :x :x 
lol lol

----------


## syeda

ya u r not  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

koi hea hi nahi jis ke saath apna Burdhapa bitta sakoon :P

----------


## syeda

lolzz magar jeewani batane k liye bohot hein..lol

----------


## manni9

hehehe,magar sirf "WOH" hi nakhre dikhatti hea,millti hi nahi  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz un k ilawa aur jo hein milne k liye..lol

----------


## manni9

nahi auron say ab jaan churda li,jub say un say baath cheet huwi hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz gr888 hahahahahaha

----------


## manni9

aap kush kyun ho rahi hain??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

dekha ye payar hota hai dosti mein aisa nahi hota

----------


## manni9

^ kya mutlab  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz kuch b nahi

----------


## manni9

kuch tou hea jis ki perda daari hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

well jo kuch hai ap ko samagh ane wala nahi

----------


## manni9

aap try tou kerain,aajae ga samajh  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

apne apni sari g/f kochor diya sirf apne payar k liye bas yahi

----------


## djmidknyte

I think Girl with out attitude is not a Girl....I mean I like girl with lil' bit attitude NOT too much. Lil' Attitude gives a person personality & Too much Attitude give a person a Bad Rep.

----------


## manni9

> apne apni sari g/f kochor diya sirf apne payar k liye bas yahi


  :Embarrassment:  saari??
What do u mean,1 hi thi ab tou us ka naam bhi yaad nahi :whistle; 
the Mag main tou sirf "UN" ka naam chappa hwa hea :blush:

----------


## syeda

sirfffffff 1  :Embarrassment:  

GOTCHHHHH jhoote kahin k..lol

----------


## manni9

haan na sirf 1,aur Ramadan main tou 1 bhi nahi  :Frown:

----------


## zeeshan2

most girls I meet know choose to be happy around me or they just are...

----------


## NInA

Me aik misaal...sab larkiyoon k liye, haina? :$...lol...kinni innocent...inni suchi...inni masoom :$ hyeeeeeeeeeeeee....lol

ok now back to the topic..

Well, as far as my opinion is concerned by enlighting my expereince of life...then.....girls really have some ass kicking attitude and vice versa...however, these days boys aren't that peeche peeche....they got more than girls now....:P

----------


## hotbod009

weell mosltly desi girls have these problemsssssss

----------


## muaz_m

a rose is not a rose without smell
a girl is not a girl without attitude
hehehe

----------


## Roshni

> haan na sirf 1,aur Ramadan main tou 1 bhi nahi


Q Ramadan k lye chutti per hain? vacation per ho manni?

strange, khair since it is just you so not surprising for me at all :P :ye;

----------


## manni9

No no Chuttion per nahi hoon but Ramadan main acha nahi lagtta na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

matlab vacation per ho na tum, Duhhhhhhhh!

----------


## manni9

no she ke paas time nahi hea :P :P

----------


## Roshni

> a rose is not a rose without smell
> a  girl  is not a  girl  without attitude
> hehehe


doesn't rhyme duhhhh :wink: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> no she ke paas time nahi hea :P :P


tumhare liye time nahi hai? bezaar hogai hogi na bechari, chalo good you are free :applaud; :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

bezaar woh bhi mujh say  :Embarrassment: 
aap mizaq ker rahi hain na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

No Manni, main dead serious hun :ye;

----------


## manni9

no no aap serious na hoon  :Big Grin: 
tension na lene ka  :Wink:

----------


## Roshni

nai main tense nahi hun, bulkay abhi kisi ko tension dene ka soch rahi hun :ye;

----------


## indianprincess32

> manni khud to larki nahi, per iske pass experience bohat hai :wink: kiun manni, our love-doctor




Oh u make me laugh HA HA HA :rnop: Boys r so ridiculos

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri Aug 26, 2005 10:34 am
> 
> manni khud to larki nahi, per iske pass experience bohat hai :wink: kiun manni, our love-doctor 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh u make me laugh HA HA HA  :rnop:  Boys r so ridiculos


kya kerin aap logon ke saath rehte hain tou sub seek hi jaate hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> nai main tense nahi hun, bulkay abhi kisi ko tension dene ka soch rahi hun :ye;


tou phir deer kis baath ki hea :mrgreen:

----------


## chanmakhnaa

> We Know :P


hahah

----------


## chanmakhnaa

> We Know :P


hahah

----------


## palwasha

manni khahi ap luv doctor tou nahi ho jo ap ko itney sarey XPERIENCED pata hai

----------


## mohitsharma

good one

----------

